# RV870 kommt im 1ten Quartal 2009



## MrKnaller (14. Juli 2008)

Laut nordichardware.com, wird der Nachfolger des RV770 im Zeitraum des ersten Quartals 2009 erscheinen.
Die in 40nm gefertigte GPU soll 1000Stream-Prozessoren haben.

Quelle:
AMD to launch 40/45nm GPUs in early 2009, RV870 is one of them | NordicHardware


----------



## Player007 (14. Juli 2008)

Nice nice nice 
Wenn es so bleibt wie in den letzten Gerüchten, wird vorrausichtlich NV im 4.Q. den GT300 (oder GT200b) rausbringen.
Damit wäre NV vor AMD.

Geht im Moment heiß her. 
Die Kunden freuts 

Gruß


----------



## Binn (14. Juli 2008)

Einwandfrei! Dann lohnt sich das warten (und sparen) doch noch. Wenn NVidia den GT300 noch dieses Jahr rausbringt wäre das Perfekt denn dann ist ja die Primetime das Zocken
Hoffentlich werden das noch mal komplett neue Karten und nicht nur refreshs der alten.

Mfg binn


----------



## Robär (16. Juli 2008)

Soweit ich weiß basiert die GT300 auf dem GT200 und diese bekanntlich auf dem G80. Nur halt mehr Takt, Shadereinheiten, ROP's, TMU's, etc.


----------



## Philster91 (16. Juli 2008)

auf CB (ComputerBase - ATi plant GPUs in 40 nm für das erste Quartal 2009) ist sogar die Rede von "satten 2.000 Shader-Prozessoren". Schade, dass die nicht so effektiv arbeiten, wie die von Nvidia.


----------



## MrKnaller (16. Juli 2008)

phil.cf schrieb:


> auf CB (ComputerBase - ATi plant GPUs in 40 nm für das erste Quartal 2009) ist sogar die Rede von "satten 2.000 Shader-Prozessoren". Schade, dass die nicht so effektiv arbeiten, wie die von Nvidia.


Das haben die nicht richtig übersetzt/verstanden, das bezieht sich auf den Nachfolger des R700 den R800, da sind dann halt zwei RV870er drauf.
2x RV870(1000Shader)=R800(2000 Shader)!


----------



## DanielX (16. Juli 2008)

Bei der Shader Menge wäre es doch richtig fett wenn ATI auch endlich den Shadertakt vom Coretakt enkoppeln könnte.

Könnte ja sein das das ein neues Feature des Chips ist, da das auch schon für den RV770 vermutet wurde.


----------



## H@buster (16. Juli 2008)

40nm RV870....find ich gut, hoffentlich kommt der Chip mit DX11-Unterstützung und 1GB VRAM. Ob GDDR5 bis dahin gut lieferbar ist?


----------



## Namaker (16. Juli 2008)

Nur 1000 Stream Prozessoren? Die Steigerung zur R770 Reihe ist dann ja nicht so hoch, wie bei der R670 zur R770. 2000 hätte ich mir eher vorstellen können, da ja durch den Shrink mehr Platz zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## DanielX (16. Juli 2008)

Ja aber doppelt soviel Shader kosten auch fast doppelt soviel Strom und die 4870 ist ja schon nicht gerade Sparsam.


----------



## Namaker (16. Juli 2008)

Die von ATi haben die Shader aber verbessert, denn mit 800 von den R670-Shadern wäre der Stomverbrauch sowie Chipgröße deutlich höher.


----------



## lowkres (16. Juli 2008)

Hmm das ist schon gut und ich hoffe es stimmt auch,aber dann wird die R700 Familie schnell abgelöst und man kann ja dann auf die neue Generation warten.


----------



## px2 (17. Juli 2008)

Q4 für den GT300? das glaubt ihr ja wohl selber nicht da müsste man schon sehr schnell den 40nm Prozess richtig in Touren bringen (wenn Nvidia lediglich 55nm verwendet wirds das selbe wie mit dem GT200), ebenso denke ich das der RV870 auch noch nicht so früh das licht der welt erblicken wird, denke da frühestens an Q2 2009 wenn mans optimistisch sieht. Der 40nm Prozess ist zu aufwendig um in bis Ende 2008 auf rentable Yield-Raten zu bringen, das bekommt weder TSMC noch sonst irgendjemand zusammen (als ausnahme vielleicht Intel aber das wär schon sehr absurd wenn AMD bei Intel vertigen ließe, bzw. umgekehrt Intel kapazitäten für den Konkurenten zur verfügung stellt)


----------



## Namaker (17. Juli 2008)

px2 schrieb:


> [...] vielleicht Intel aber das wär schon sehr absurd wenn AMD bei Intel vertigen ließe, bzw. umgekehrt Intel kapazitäten für den Konkurenten zur verfügung stellt


Intel stellt aber lieber Kapazitäten für AMD zur Verfügung, als dass nVidia mehr Gewinne bekommt.


----------



## px2 (17. Juli 2008)

aber AMD würde es nicht in betracht ziehen da die Konkurenz in form von Intel technologische hintergründe zur neuen architektur preisgeben also keine chance


----------



## Arrow1982 (17. Juli 2008)

Wenn der GT 300 der GT 200b ist und in 55nm gefertigt wird und lediglich ein bischen einen höheren Takt hat aber der RV870 aber 20% mehr Shader und 40nm hat dann Gute Nacht Nvidia!


----------

